# is it possible to revert back to veg from flowering



## holden600 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have had a little daydream and thought, is it possible once i have removed all the buds when it has finished budding and then put the light cycle back to 18/6?? let it grow for a month or so the flower it again?? 

another thing in my previous post of my grow at the moment, should i cut of top leaves so that lower leaves and buds get abit of attention???

thanks


----------



## iClown (Jan 28, 2009)

No dont cut the leaves, if anything tie them gently out of the way, if you cut them your plant will produce smaller buds not fatter ones. 

and yes its possible tons of people do it  they just leave like 1/3 of there plant still on the plant ( dont cut alllll the buds off ) just look up Revegging in the search bar.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Jan 28, 2009)

Yea you can convert a flowering plant back to veg its called a herme  But you cant take off all the buds, that would kill it  

A female MJ plant produces flowers and a male produces pollen. The male trys to pregnate the flowering female to try to reproduce "make seeds" for the next spring  

But females flower because its a life ending cycle. But indoors it dosent have to be. You can keep a plant in veg for as long as you want. You really never want to take a plant thats in the flowering state back into veg.

First, when taking a female back into veg state the buds are not as strong.

Second, it takes like a month for a flowering female to veg then flower again. Waste of time.

You would just want to take a clone or many clones from a healthy female and veg them for 4-8 weeks


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 28, 2009)

interesting smokey
i can understand that you think its a waste of time but i have to ask do you have any experience in re vegging?
the thread on this site of someone who has revegged and from what i read it made me wanna try it 
i just finished harvest and left like 10% i will be posting a pic on my journal later and i have had a clone rooting for almost a month 
so today they will be put in he same room and vegged anywhere from 2 weeks to 4
so i would like to find out what you experience is with reveg please


----------



## NorCalHal (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokeyTheBear said:
			
		

> Yea you can convert a flowering plant back to veg its called a herme


 
Actually, that is not what a "Herme" is. A "Herme" is a Hermorphadite (I hate spelling), which is a Female plant that throws Male flowers to self polinate. Happens for various reasons, being reverted back into a Vegitive state is not one of them.

I actually had a convo with a buddy today. He has a STUPID looking plant he is getting ready to harvest and it was amazing. Seriously softball size colas on every branch. What was crazy was they were round, and dense. Smelled great. It was a cross another mutual friend did with L.A. Confidential x Bubbleberry.

Anyway, I really liked it, but that is the last plant. No more seeds. So we were talking about reverting it, because it can be done and I have done it. But yes, big PITA and takes along time. Time I don't have, so I turned it down.

But yes, as long as you leave a little bud on th eplant and plenty of leaves and she is healthy, not all burned up, she will reveg and shoot tons of new growth.


----------



## SativaWeed (Jan 28, 2009)

(server was busy, second posting attempt)

 It's called rejuvinating a mother plant. It's very simple, leave a third of the leaves and some bud material after harvest. As everyones said, if you don't leave some buds the plant will just shrivel up and DIE. 
 If you try this don't expect things to happen overnight of course, the progress will be really slow at first. Nothing will appear to be happening for at least 2 weeks, maybe more. Don't get discouraged and hack it down, you'll see new white flower hairs from the old buds first. Just a few here and there, nothing big. Then new shoots will start popping out from all the old buds and leaf nodes, if it was a good solid plant at harvest then the new growth could be thick. Pinch the new shoots back after they've put out a couple leaves, forcing new double shoots. Many folks rejuvinate particular plants because of some special quality, putting the clones into flower while leaving the mother in veg to take more cuttings from.
 A rejuvinated plant WILL die after some YEARS of good use, the stalks phloem eventually becoming clogged and unable to carry nutes to the crown. This is why it's important to start ANOTHER "donor" plant somewhere down the line. There's a really great thread on this forum that has all the answers you'll need for a re-veggie and also search this forum for BONSAI related threads. Much much good info there about treating a "mum"  like a bonsai plant. Pretty neat stuff.
 Good luck! Give it a try!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 28, 2009)

Clone,clone,clone.


----------



## miketheman (Jan 29, 2009)

I have a plant on its second reveg! Just harvested it for the second time a few days ago. I'm gonna see how many times it will reveg!


----------



## miketheman (Jan 29, 2009)

One tip for any of you guys that reveg is. Make sure when you transplant remove alot of the root ball this really helps speed things along.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 29, 2009)

hey mike you are the first to say remove root ball so can i have a little more info on why and how much?
the thread on mp the person who revegged didnt cut root ball but has had planty of success 
i am just startin my reveg as of last night


----------



## holden600 (Jan 29, 2009)

cant you just plant it in a bigger pot for the roots to grow?


----------



## Exarmy (Jan 29, 2009)

let your harvest finish and when you chop id leave the bottom 3rd. then 24hrs of light for about 2 weeks


----------



## smokypo (Jan 29, 2009)

So people am I right in thinking that if you "rejuvenate" as Sativa rightfully said your plants will grow at the normal rate in height wen revegging and again wen swithched back over to flower ?    Or    does it use the existing bud sites and growth shoots to  produce a second harvest of bud and remain roughly the same height........May sound a bit dumb but its got me thinking ?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 29, 2009)

smokypo said:
			
		

> So people am I right in thinking that if you "rejuvenate" as Sativa rightfully said your plants will grow at the normal rate in height wen revegging and again wen swithched back over to flower ? Or does it use the existing bud sites and growth shoots to produce a second harvest of bud and remain roughly the same height........May sound a bit dumb but its got me thinking ?


the plant uses any bud site you leave behind to produce new growth you need to leave buds on you plant to try this i THINK that the size of gen 2 will have to do with how long you veg after seeing new growth


----------



## leafminer (Jan 29, 2009)

smokypo, I just took my second harvest off two revegged Aurora moms and I got 8 oz of prime bud off each plant. My first grow only produced half that. I did not transplant, just left them in the same pots.
The reveg took 4 weeks to show good shoots and then I LSTd them, and the plants ended up 24" high but 30" diameter. I'm now in reveg again, but on the clones I took from them.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 29, 2009)

ok leaf miner i got a q for you
how long after you see new growth do you go back to 12/12


----------



## miketheman (Jan 29, 2009)

I take at least half the rootball off. If you just repot it there is alot of rootmass for such a small plant. It makes things go faster for me. IMO


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone interested in a good read on HOW-TO reveg a plant should read this thread:  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21885

It is a journal done by Puffin Afatty, it starts out on a Haze plant that he has regened 5 times.. the journal goes through the next 2 regens.... Last harvest I beleive he broke 2 lbs.  Each regen his yield increased.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 29, 2009)

yep thats the one that got me thinking regen but that member hasnt been on for a while so am looking to others for ideas


----------



## smokypo (Jan 31, 2009)

As I have no clue, id like to be informed of the benefits to yield / quality / Acceleration towards another harvest etc......... It cant be more productive than normal methods ... cos every body would be doing it.   Who has actualy done this and why . What were the results? I can only assume that perhaps it would increase potenct, but if the pros outweigh he cons then I think its defo worth a try if you did grow.....


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 31, 2009)

have you read the thread earlier in this post
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=21885
this person has a very good thread but no one has heard from them in a while so this was openedto see if anyone else does it 
don mean to come off harsh just check this thread out and see if it answers your problem


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 31, 2009)

i have a question that is probably nonsense. does quality of bud degrade slowly from gen to gen? if so probably not enough to tell, right?


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 31, 2009)

OK, I would counter with .. Why would you think 'Quality' of bud would decrease throughout regenerations?????

What I am saying is...... There is certain hormones that each individual plant will produce to produce each individual bud............ Or the history of that individual bud....  When you regen a plant, you are basically bringing that plant back to life... you are reenergizing that plant to do the same thing it did before... HOWEVER... it does not have to spend it's energy to make new roots or a new uptake system, so it can divert that energy to other more suited tasks... like making what we want it to make...


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jan 31, 2009)

i agree i figure a reveg plant would be just like a clone from the plant


----------



## CasualGrower (Jan 31, 2009)

YEP.....  You bring a plant that is dying .. back to life... Reenergize it and let it do it's thing again....... Same genetics... same plant motivation... same or better result cause of lack of having to rebuild..


----------



## smokypo (Feb 2, 2009)

ShecallshimThor said:
			
		

> have you read the thread earlier in this post
> [/url]
> this person has a very good thread but no one has heard from them in a while so this was openedto see if anyone else does it
> don mean to come off harsh just check this thread out and see if it answers your problem



Uh You dont come off harsh Shecall.......... But you have wasted your time writing a completley uesless remark on this thread tho.My original question was directed towards more experienced growers and was asking what the physical and actual benefits  and gains are that can be achieved through these methods.
Also the link you have given is useless as the URL is not open......dont b a smart R se!::hubba:


----------



## The Effen Gee (Feb 2, 2009)

I have done this TON's of times.

OK, here's the deal,

You can revert any plant. ANY. Next harvest will be kinda weak, but the one AFTER that will rock.

Remove as many lower branches, nugs as possible. Leave as much as you can on the top, bud wise. The plant will actually grow FROM the buds existing. DO NOT CUT OFF ANY LEAVES. These are food storage for the plant.

Reverting takes MONTHS. don't expect anything to happen quickly. I have had the same plant in the same pot, reverted three times and now it's mom'ing out.

No degeneration of genetics or hermie issues if you use strong plants. 

There.

Any more questions?

Oh, and be sure to give the plant at least two to three months before flowering again...or you get some crazy things happening (leaf curl, rapid nodeing, possible hermaphrodite).


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Feb 2, 2009)

the link i gave works when i click on it
but in it he states the his yeild has grown every time and on his 6th reveg hes expecting 12 oz but he never says anything about potentcy


----------



## CasualGrower (Feb 2, 2009)

Yea, he gives smoke reports throughout the thread.......

Would you reveg a plant 7 times if the smoke was bad?


----------

